# Magic Lantern for 5D Mk3 bleeding edge installer for 1.2.3 in the nightlies



## Quackator (Mar 15, 2014)

5D Mark FREE.......

A1ex and Chris_overseas solved the bootflag problem,
ML now installs without any problems to cameras running
firmware 1.2.3.

You find a bleeding edge version in the nightlies.

Use at your own risk.

Hint: 
Install with an original battery or a third party 
battery that spawns no camera complains.

Or keeps your fingers to yourself until the installer 
finishes behind the battery nag screen.


----------



## ALIEV (Mar 18, 2014)

Where can I get the ML files for 123 firmware?


----------



## Quackator (May 29, 2014)

Go to the nightlies section in the ML forum, select the matching platform and download.


----------

